# Problem with Creative Inspire 4500 4.1 Speakers System



## devilinearth (May 29, 2009)

Hi Guys...yesterday i bought creative inspire 4500 4.1 speaker system...i connected it to my Acer Aspire 4720 laptop(it has got 3 audio ports,namely line in,line out nd mic)...there were two connectors from the subwoofer....one green and one black...i plugged the black connector to my line out jack...but only the front speakers and subwoofer worked...thr was no sound from rear speakers...after that i plugged the green connector to my line out port...then the rear speakers nd sub woofer worked...

i dont knw wht to do...only two speakers are working at a time...

i wanted to use these speakers with my laptop itself....is thr any way to make all the speakers work??....can i covert my other audio ports(line in and mic) to use them as line out?...so that i can connect both the connectors to my laptop..


my laptops audio driver is frm realtek....it says its Realtek HD audio...


any help guys??


----------



## Adhip007 (May 29, 2009)

I think you need splitters to get that 4.1 working. The both jacks need to be connected.


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2009)

@devilinearth. 

First, Your laptop doesn't support surround. Max it supports is 2.1.
Second, 4.1 is not at all worthy. 
Thrid, if you want surround, get creative USB soundcard for 2k. 
Fourth, if you want full surround, you need a 5.1 speaker set atleast.


----------

